# Motor Search



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey guys....long time no talk. It's been a while since I touched my American Flyers but recently I fell into a treasure trove. I installed an app called Offer Up. I happened to search American Flyer Trains and this is what popped up. 


















The guy was asking $50 and wouldn't take a $1 more, he just wanted someone to enjoy them. I drove 45 minutes and snatched them up that day. They are all in amazing shape. I got the 322 SIT, 332, and two 652's.










I love my 332's but I have no place for a DC version. I was wondering if anyone had a reverse unit, field, and armature laying around?

Thanks guys! 

-Eric


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great find. I have no spares of that type. If no one serves any up to you and the engine runs well with the DC motor, get a Dallee #400 unit. It will take AC track power and provide F-N-R-N sequencing to the dc motor.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Everything can be found on ebay.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Guys this is perfect! I never thought of this option. I will definitely go this route. Better off spending $50 for the Dallee than God knows how much on eBay for original motor parts.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

One of the best deals I have heard of. Congrats. Sure pays to search. The Dallee sounds like a great choice.
The stuff looks great. Cops might show up at your house. You stole that stuff.
Love the heavyweights.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

kvlazer22 said:


> Guys this is perfect! I never thought of this option. I will definitely go this route. Better off spending $50 for the Dallee than God knows how much on eBay for original motor parts.


The 332 will have the same motor as a 302, 312, 322, etc.You would need the field, brush bracket assembly, and a armature...Should be less than $50....


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice find good job .


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

A real find. A steal for sure!! No matter what it takes to get the 332 up and running to your liking, it would be a cheap investment considering it's value and great condition. I've heard of that Offer Up. A friend's wife uses it all the time for clothing which is what I thought it was for but never considered it as a way to pick up AF trains. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I was reading and someone was selling a 336 motor field he says it come with 2 brush springs for each brush is this true and does that apply to k 335. Because mine has one spring each. Thanks al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Some people put two brush springs in each tube to increase the brush force on the commutator. It sometimes results in the motor running better. I do not recommend it. Much better to take the Flyernut approach and rebuild the motor correctly.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I did i put new springs and brushes cleaned comutator one spring each. I never heard of it so thats why i asked acording to the artical they did it at the factory. I will just do what flyefnut says cant go wrong. Thanks Al


----------

